# 2013 Lease Near Bethlehem, GA...



## huckhgh (Jan 8, 2013)

I am new to the Bethlehem area (up from Peachtree City) and am looking to lease some land or join a club around my house for 2013. I would only be able to go out there on the weekends and I have no minimum or maximum size tract. I am just hoping to find something in any of these counties: Walton, Barrow, Newton, Gwinnett, Oconee, Jackson, Clarke, Hall or Rockdale. I'll take anywhere really but would prefer somewhere within an hours drive. My nephew just turned 7 and I'd like to introduce him to the outdoors sooner rather than later.

Please PM, email (huckhgh@gmail.com) or call/text (770-366-9239) me if you have something that could work.

Thanks!

Huck


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 11, 2013)

*Bow Hunt Only...*

I should mention, I only bow hunt and am willing to donate meat to the land owner or club as well. 

Hope this helps my cause because I am getting blanked! Haha


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe it's the counties I have listed, so I'm broadening my horizons. I'm interested in anything from Dekalb down to Henry, over to Jasper, over to Putnam and Greene, up to Madison, over to Banks, Hall and Forsyth. Anything within that "circle" of counties would be amazing!

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## tylernext (Jan 23, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=210617 
dues have went up slightly due to membership being down


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for responding Tyler! I was thinking that I was the only one that was reading my post. Haha

I sent you a PM.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm still looking guys and gals. Let me know if you have (or know of) any lease or club that might possibly work for me! I have a full time job, so I'll only be able to hunt on some of the weekends. AKA - the perfect kind of club member! Haha

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## cellefsen1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I live in Bethlehem(Gwinnett side) and there is a club I'm trying to find out about that's rgt down the road from us.so
Stay tuned


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 31, 2013)

Please keep me posted! I'm itching for somewhere to put out all my trailcams. Haha


----------



## GDog984 (Jan 31, 2013)

I am also looking for a club around the walton/gwinnett county area. let me know if you guys find a good one looking for members.

Thanks


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 2, 2013)

I should also mention that I love to film my hunts and would love to film anyone who would like to have their memories in the field last forever!

Thanks!


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm still hoping to get lucky! I know it's a long shot and a lot to ask but I've still got my fingers (and toes) crossed.


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 15, 2013)

I am looking for a lease or club for 2013 and beyond. I am a responsible adult/hunter and always leave things in better shape than when I got them. I love to plant food plots and watch the wildlife grow and flourish.

Thanks for the consideration,

Huck

Cell: 770-366-9239
Email: huckhgh@gmail.com


----------



## Gun Guru (Feb 16, 2013)

If you don't mind an hour and a half drive I may have an opening in a 532 acre club with deer, turkeys, coyotes and a swamp with ducks. Lat me know if you're interested.


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the response Gun Guru! I've sent you a PM and can't wait to hear back from you.

Thanks again!


----------



## huckhgh (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm still trying to find a place. Thanks for looking!


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd do a turkey only lease if someone has some land that isn't getting turkey hunted. I love bowhunting turkeys!


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 8, 2013)

Only two weeks to go until turkey season but I'm not giving up yet! Haha

Help me out! You know you want to. Haha


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2013)

Pm sent come check us out


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Guthrie! I'm getting closer and closer to having to make that drive. Haha we do this because we love it, so what's an extra hour or so in the car, right?! Haha


----------



## huckhgh (Mar 30, 2013)

Bump...


----------



## huckhgh (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't given up yet! Still hoping to find the right fit.


----------



## huckhgh (May 22, 2013)

I missed out on finding a lease for the 2013 turkey season but I'm still hopeful of finding somewhere for deer season. Please contact me if you have or know of somewhere that might work!

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## huckhgh (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone, within an hour of Bethlehem, in need of a hard working, honest member?


----------



## huckhgh (Jul 29, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## huckhgh (Aug 8, 2013)

Alright guys, I'm over 3,000 views. Someone out there has to be in need of a member. Plus, I'm off this weekend, so I could come out and see your place and write you a check! Haha

Thanks!


----------



## Horns (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you checked with 01Foreman400. He has a tract in Social Circle. It has some good deer on it. Remember, it is more expensive to hunt in this area (Walton county area) and hard to find.


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Johnson county*

You might as we'll come on south to wrightsville.


----------



## huckhgh (Aug 10, 2013)

Yea, Horns, I saw Foreman's post for his Walton County lease but I really want somewhere I can turkey hunt as well as bow hunt deer. Thanks though!

You might be right Mossberg! I'm just going to have to either hit the lottery and buy land or buy a more fuel efficient ride, so I can drive further on the weekends. Haha


----------

